# From one Island to Another



## Bill Posters (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello everyone.

This is not really Bill Posters.  This is Mrs Bill Posters.

Bill paid the subs to become a full member on my behalf but then found that the subs did not transfer over to loved ones, or, in some cases, wives, so I'm using his name to say hello and to let you know a little about me.

Currently living in the Isle of Man but next Monday will be leaving Bill behind and setting off on my solo 356 day adventure in the van with the dog for company.  Life has been a little too cosy and easy and in my 60th year I feel I need to do something to stretch me, shake me up and bit and peel away some of the layers of what makes me me.

I'm spending a couple of weeks in the UK catching up with friends and getting some work done on the van before heading over to Brittany to see what there is to see until the weather sends me further south.

My plan as it is is to travel the northern Spanish coast and then into Portugal on the west coast travelling down and through.  I have a green card for Morocco and if I get that far and feel brave enough to face that hellish border then I'll be popping over there too.

That is the plan but I've never driven alone or lived alone in the van and I might get to Liverpool and turn back but somehow I don't think I will.

So.  Hello.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 17, 2015)

Best of luck. Keep us updated so we know where you are & what you get up to, even if it is only Liverpool.
Plenty of support & encouragement available to you on here.
I'm envious.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 17, 2015)

Way to go girl!! Good on you. You are doing what I think a lot of people [men & women] would love to do but don't have the courage to even try. Keep in touch with this forum whilst on your travels, we are good for moral support, technical expertise & all sorts of information.
Don't give up at the first hurdle if it proves difficult, nearly all motorhomers whether they be Wild Camping members or not are usually helpful, although we are the best by a country mile

Best of luck, take it to the end & you will grow in all sorts of positive ways.

Most of all - have fun.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 17, 2015)

Here here!.
If you have any questions, problems,hints or new experiences to pass on.... Do keep in touch.
A fair number of us overwinter down south.

 We'll. Be there for you.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 17, 2015)

What a wonderful adventure to undertake! Please keep us posted on your travels and experiences. You've made the best decision you could by joining us on here. Everyone is so helpful and friendly and will be with you every step of the way. We are hoping to tackle Europe next year, so far we have been exploring the UK and still have lots to see here. 

What van will you be travelling in? Make sure you get a W sticker in the window so we can spot you!


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::drive::goodluck:


----------



## Beemer (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh WOW!  Good on you!
If you see us on your travels then you must stop and chat.
Can you post a picture so we can look out for you?

What is Bill going to do for meals and cleaning? :wacko:


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 17, 2015)

Best of luck, well done you! Have a great trip, keep us updated.


----------



## CAL (Aug 17, 2015)

Great idea and good luck. 
We only get one chance at life and it sounds like you're up for it.
I found a great quote that I always smile when I read it -

Life is NOT a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming — ’WOW, what a ride!!! ” – Anonymous


----------



## jeanette (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi and :welcome::camper:  hello Mrs Bill Posters I hope you have a safe and good journey wherever you go or end up at :drive:


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave: as others have said"well done you" another lady on here, dippinginatoe, has done the same, and she has written about her experiences well worth a read.


----------



## CAL (Aug 17, 2015)

The World Is My Lobster - a great website run by an inspirational lady (with a f**king big dog). Great stuff.


----------



## Bill Posters (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your warm welcome.  Yes, it is an amazing time in my life and I'm going to go out there and grab it with both hands.

My van is a 1987 Mercedes Hymer 550s.  It's not in the original colours having been painted by it's previous owner.  I've come to love it and it's how it's staying.  Once seen never forgotten and all that.  If you see me around do give me a shout.  I'm always up for meeting new people.


----------



## Bill Posters (Aug 18, 2015)

yorkslass said:


> Hi,:welcome::wave::wave: as others have said"well done you" another lady on here, dippinginatoe, has done the same, and she has written about her experiences well worth a read.



Thanks for that.  I spent some time last night with a brew reading through some of her posts.   What a woman!


----------



## Bill Posters (Aug 18, 2015)

Beemer said:


> Oh WOW!  Good on you!
> If you see us on your travels then you must stop and chat.
> Can you post a picture so we can look out for you?
> 
> What is Bill going to do for meals and cleaning? :wacko:



Picture is above.  Yes, so give me a shout.  What a friendly bunch you are - thanks.

I should tell you that Bill and I have decided to separate. We love one another very much but we just can't live with one another. We parted as we lived, with love and compassion.  Who knows what is ahead of us but whatever it is we will always be in one another's hearts. He's staying in our lovely cottage and I'm hitting the road.  Next year our plans are that we reverse and he goes and I stay.

He's looked after me very well.  We've been on and off travelling for ten years, three of those fulltiming.  He's done the driving, the water, the fuel, the gas, the loo and I've done the cooking and the inside of the van.  It's going to be a big challenge for me taking on all those roles but then that's why I'm going away - to challenge myself.

He's the best cleaner in the world - much much better than me.  Cooking not so much.  I fear the local takeaway establishments may see a rise in profits!


----------



## chubadub (Aug 18, 2015)

welcome to the forum, Ill be at the ferry terminal waiting to go over to the IOM Monday so ill give you a wave:wave:, stay brave and positive and I'm sure you will enjoy your adventure.:have fun:and:goodluck:


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 18, 2015)

Sounds a great adventure hope all goes well and welcome along to the site.


----------

